# shipping new bicycle from US to Mexico



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

I am buying a new bicycle from a friend in San Diego, CA, and am looking at shipping options to my home in Jalpan de Serra, Queretaro. 

A local friend told me the "least expensive" option was to have it shipped to a gentleman in Texas who bring goods to a nearby town every two weeks, or so. I'm a bit hesitant with this option, given the value of the item.

What if my friend went across the border to Tijuana and shipped it using a company such as Estafeta from that location? Would he/I still incur the same import taxes and opposed to having it shipped directly to me from San Diego?


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

I would imagine any import fees would be incurred when you inter Mexico. 
In previous experiences, I found that you tend to pay less fees when you are entering the country with the items.

Since this wasn't an option, I ended up selecting an international shipper and processed everything online (including Import fees). 

Hope to have the bike in 15days...working around my cousin's schedule.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

TwoBlackfoot said:


> …What if my friend went across the border to Tijuana and shipped it using a company such as Estafeta from that location? Would he/I still incur the same import taxes and opposed to having it shipped directly to me from San Diego?


Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks. I'm getting tired of running up the hills around here and need to switch things up a bit.


----------

